# Rescue/Foster Groups help in time of need



## Kika (Oct 5, 2022)

https://wapo.st/3SKLk7

As someone living alone, and formerly with pets (none currently) there was always the question of
"What if.............?"   I have mentioned before that hospital Social Workers do have resources for the care of pets when someone is hospitalized.  

The above article tells even more.  Such nice and concerned people.


----------

